
Ask HN: Is there a taxonomy of machine learning types? - ljw1001
Besides classification and regression, and the unsupervised methods for principle components, clustering and frequent item-sets, what tools are there in the ML toolkit and what kinds of problems are amenable to their use?
======
PredictorY
By far the most common is supervised learning (in which there is a target
variable). Less common is unsupervised learning (in which there is no target
variable, but solution quality still might be measurable). Occasionally, one
comes across reinforcement learning (long-term performance is measurable, but
little or no short-term feedback is available), and a variety of more special-
purpose techniques like association rule discovery / link analysis, anomaly
detection, sequential patterns mining, frequent pattern mining and probably
several others I've forgotten.

------
westurner
Outline of Machine Learning
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_machine_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_machine_learning)

Machine learning # Applications
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_learning#Applications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_learning#Applications)

"machine learning map" image search:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=machine+learning+map&tbm=isc...](https://www.google.com/search?q=machine+learning+map&tbm=isch)

